# Tourismusförderung: KAV Parchim unterstützt Rollstuhlangler



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April







*Tourismusförderung: 
KAV Parchim unterstützt Rollstuhlangler​*_Stadt kann besondere Angelplätze auch bei der Werbung um Touristen nutzen​_
Ein toller Bericht aus der SVZ, der mich aus mehreren Gründen freut:
http://www.svz.de/lokales/parchimer-zeitung/hier-koennen-rollstuhlfahrer-angeln-id16320781.html

Zum einen dass Angler hier aktiv über den Kreisanglerverband Parchim sowohl Geld in die Hand genommen haben wie auch Arbeit geleistet, um Rollstuhlfahrern ungefährdetes Angeln ermöglichen zu können - mitten in der Stadt an einem Parkplatz!

Dazu im Artikel:
_Der Kreisanglerverband Parchim hat am Parkplatz Am Burgdamm zwei spezielle Angelplätze hergerichtet. Vorstandsmitglied Wilhelm Stecker steht am Schutzgitter mit Aussparungen zum Auflegen der Angelruten. Fast 2000 Euro haben die Angler hier investiert, sagt der Kreisvorsitzende Heinz Schünemann._

Und - für mich besonders bemerkenswert, weil hier jemand den Wert des Angelns erkannt hat:
_Die Stadt kann diese besonderen Angelplätze auch bei der Werbung um Touristen nutzen. In Kürze soll hier noch ein Schild aufgestellt werden. Auch Angler ohne Rollstuhl können den Platz nutzen._


--------------------------------------------​
*Ich finde das richtig klasse und bemerkenswert.*

> Zum einen, weil es immer klasse ist, wenn rollstuhlfahrenden Anglern solche Möglichkeiten eröffnet werden.

> Zum zweiten, weil damit auch das Angeln in einem positiven Kontext mitten in die Stadt bzw. ins Dorf geholt wird.

> Zum dritten, weil die Stadt scheinbar erkannt hat, dass sich mit solchen Aktionen rund ums Angeln werben lässt im Tourismusbereich.

Während in anderen Gebieten (Fehmarn etc.) immer mehr Angelverbote und Einschränkungen seitens spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie und Politik drohen für Angler, wird hier klar der Weg der Anglerfreundlichkeit gegangen, um MEHR Angler als Touristen zu gewinnen.

Erstklassig, vorbildlich - mehr davon!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## ZX Biker (11. März 2017)

*AW: Tourismusförderung: KAV Parchim unterstützt Rollstuhlangler*

Haben wir auch gemacht:

http://nwaev.de/index.php?section=artikel&id=135&M=11

Eine sehr schöne Sache. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Tourismusförderung: KAV Parchim unterstützt Rollstuhlangler*

ABSOLUT SUPER auch von euch!!

Jetzt noch ran an die Gemeinde, dass die das auch wie in Parchim aktiv zur Tourismuswerbung nutzen und so mit helfen, Angeln und Angler wieder direkt mit einzubinden und damit positiv darzustellen!!


----------



## Bronco84 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Tourismusförderung: KAV Parchim unterstützt Rollstuhlangler*

Angelstellen für Rollstuhlfahrer sehe  ich  in NL mittlerweile sehr oft. Super das es auch hierzulande immer mehr wird.
Weiter so. 
Gruß Bronco.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Tourismusförderung: KAV Parchim unterstützt Rollstuhlangler*

Und nicht nur, dass es mehr wird (nur das eine Positive):
Dass damit aktiv Tourismuswerbung gemacht werden soll und so Angeln und Angler positiv ins Stadtbild geholt werden!!

Topp!!!

Mehr davon!!


----------



## börnie (11. März 2017)

*AW: Tourismusförderung: KAV Parchim unterstützt Rollstuhlangler*

Bravo !! Finde ich sehr gut und wirklich vorbildlich !


----------



## Hering 58 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Tourismusförderung: KAV Parchim unterstützt Rollstuhlangler*

Super!! Endlich mal was Positives.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Tourismusförderung: KAV Parchim unterstützt Rollstuhlangler*

Könnte wegen mir täglich was Positives kommen...

Ist mir IMMER lieber, als nur schlechte Nachrichten bringen und kommentieren zu müssen...


----------

